# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  How to install Ubuntu on the Mobile phone?

## onebonetune

Hello!
Is it possible to install Ubuntu into a Sony Ericsson W760 mobile phone?
How to do it?

----------


## 3rdalbum

> Hello!
> Is it possible to install Ubuntu into a Sony Ericsson W760 mobile phone?
> How to do it?


Ubuntu Phone is a system that phone manufacturers can put on new phones. It is not intended as a system you can install on your existing phone.

The Galaxy Nexus and Nexus 4 will be able to install Ubuntu, but this is only because they are the official development platform. Every model of phone is so different they can't share the exact same operating system, unlike PCs.

Maybe a community member might manage to port Ubuntu to other phones, but as Ubuntu Phone hasn't been released yet nobody really knows what phones will get ports.

Yours will not. It has nowhere near enough RAM, CPU, storage or screen space.

----------


## julianb

There is an app in Google play store called Complete Linux Installer. It can install Ubuntu on most android phones. It should work for your phone if it is a dual core or quad core phone with at least 1gb RAM. This is to allow you to run Ubuntu and android at the same time, not separately.  It is not supported by Canonical. It works but lacks special features canonical has created for running android on phones. It's just Ubuntu for ARM and viewed with Android VNC to allow a graphical desktop. Any Ubuntu open source software works-- but not proprietary software that's compiled only for intel/AMD processors

----------


## grahammechanical

In a few days Canonical will be releasing the Ubuntu Touch images that it has been developing for a couple of Nexus devices. This code will be released under an open source licence. That means that anyone is free to port the code to other mobile devices. Just do not expect Canonical to do it for you. They are aiming elsewhere.

Regards.

----------


## julianb

I just looked up your phone... It is not a smartphone. The hard disk, screen, RAM and processor are all unsuitable for running Ubuntu.

----------


## scratman

On this phone??? http://www.gsmarena.com/sony_ericsson_w760-2197.php  The best you'll manage is an Ubuntu wallpaper.....

----------


## onebonetune

> Hello!
> Is it possible to install Ubuntu into a Sony Ericsson W760 mobile phone?
> How to do it?


I understand you... I tried to install Whatsapp on my Sony Ericsson W760i just now 
and it seems there is no version for it... there is a lot of other apps I would like
to install on it but they're all made for android... It seems that the bette solution to us
is to buy a Galaxy or something like that...
 :Sad: 
But we can still wait for Xubuntu to embrace the idea of a version for weaker mobile phones...

----------


## Copper Bezel

That doesn't track. Xubuntu is a lighter version of desktop Ubuntu, but it's still made for desktops. Android is lighter than either of them. And a phone that doesn't even run Android is simply not going to give you any option to install a new operating system.

----------


## 3rdalbum

> But we can still wait for Xubuntu to embrace the idea of a version for weaker mobile phones...


I can safely say that there will never be a version of Xubuntu that will run on any phone with 40 megabytes of RAM and a 2.2 inch display.

Basic Android phones are under $100 now, even though they are basic they'll beat the W760 on everything except sound quality and battery life.

----------


## knoxee611

have read all this responses...looks like one needs to have a smart phone for an easy installation cos thats what makes the menu. So how can i install ubuntu on my nokia lumia 510. i wanna delete the windows OS completely. any hints???????

----------


## 3rdalbum

Yes, you need a smartphone to install a smartphone operating system.

The Lumina phones have not been hacked to run Ubuntu Phone yet. As far as I know the only devices that can run Ubuntu Phone are Android smartphones, and even then not all of them work.

----------


## knoxee611

Well i guess am gonna have to wait for that to happen. Thanks anyways

----------


## audiofor

his code will be released under an open source license. That means that anyone is free to port the code to other mobile devices. Just do not expect Canonical to do it for you. his is still in DEVELOPMENT and any mobile phone right now would be a ... LG and others that offer Android will be able to install Ubuntu for Phone on them.

----------

